# schwinn excelsior serial number help



## fuzzyktu (Nov 25, 2011)

Looked at a Schwinn excelsior today.  I was told it was a 1933.  The serial number is B92743. Could anyone please help me date it.


----------



## patrick (Nov 25, 2011)

The only time it would be a 1933 is if it looked like this... http://luxlow.com/wp-content/themes...oads/110310_bib10esidesm.jpg&h=220&w=220&zc=1
The others with this frame style are of a later date... http://lh5.ggpht.com/_RuL6jzjwR1c/TAskTliPGcI/AAAAAAAAIgQ/nBy--TwGtRc/HPIM1869.JPG
Posting pictures would help.


----------



## rodan1963 (Nov 26, 2011)

*Check out this Schwinn resource.*

Cannot help with the serial no. I have the same problem with trying to ID a serial. Check out this item www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940 this should help with the possible year of the bicycle.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 30, 2011)

*1933*

The 1933-34 schwinns did not have a prefix.
According to collector compiled serial numbers, your fits the 1937 year of manufacturer.
Wes pinchot
fender doctor


----------

